# Where will I put my new PB13-Ultra or PC-Ultra?



## Sonnie

This thread is for the SVSound PB13-Ultra / PC-Ultra Giveaway entries only. 

Simply tell us and show us if possible, if you win your choice of the PB13-Ultra or PC-Ultra, where you will place it in your home theater or music system.

If you need hosting of your photo images you can use the Image Gallery for free.


----------



## eugovector

As far away from my shared wall as possible (yes, I know that won't help).


----------



## buddf

I would put that pc-ultra right where my pc-22-31 is sitting right now...and then warn my neighbors ;-)


----------



## mike c

i would remove those two DLS-5000R's and put them in between the mains ... (them: one purchased ultra, one ultra I will win here)


----------



## Ron Temple

I've got no place, but I'll gladly find one (in Rosenut) in another room...:bigsmile:








foot's eye view...









That's the only place in this room...wish I could space it between the FR and the display :no:


----------



## Guest

Wow...hmm. It would certainly be a significant upgrade to my existing sub. I would probably corner load it, making sure that it was visible to my guests. About 8 of my current subs could probably fit inside this monster...


----------



## mojomike

As you can see here, I have a PB13 Ultra end table. If I won a second one, it would go on the other side of the couch.


----------



## stevefish69

I'll hide mine behind the TV so that the missus doesn't find it addle:


----------



## khellandros66

:unbelievable:

I would place it right where my DIY is now, and place the DIY aside in the last pinch of space in my room...yeah that'd be 2x300w RMS 8in (my towers), plus a 500w RMS DIY 12in, and a 750w RMS PB13-Ultra in a 14x11ftx7ft room

If I were to win my folks would think I am just :coocoo:

Ha as if I ain't already :mooooh:

~Bobby


----------



## Josuah

I would totally replace the UFW-12 I am currently using in the upstairs system with the PB13-Ultra. The UFW-12 has awesome build quality, but disappointing frequency response below 25Hz even though it's a sealed design that could have rolled off naturally. I've been trying to figure out for months now how I might be able to get a better sub into that system.


----------



## Captain Crunch

I put it on the right to even every thing out.........OH MY LORD WOULD MY LITTLE THEATER ROCK!!!
I'll cross my fingers cuz I'd have to win the lottery to buy one.....lol


----------



## Blaser

I would definitely put it behind the couch hoping to cancel the terrible axial mode in my room, and have a smoother FR:bigsmile:


----------



## Ricci

I would put it right next to my Velodyne and do some listening evaluations...Probably followed shortly thereafter by putting the Velodyne out in the bar area with the 2 channel/videogame rig.


----------



## alexadams77

I ended up buying the PC-Ultra because it was too long of a wait for the PB13-Ultra. I really wanted the PB, but now that I have the PC, I love it. You wouldn't imagine how many people think it's a heater! Then when I throw in Transformers, the last 20 minutes or so of the movie, they know it isn't a Heater!

I currently have the PC-Ultra in the right-front corner of my HT room. If I were to win the PC-Ultra, I'm going to put it on the front-left side or our HT Room to even things out.

Good Luck To All


----------



## Big Worm

Going to replace my Infinity PB-10. Got this thing way before I knew better. I will post pics, but don't think many want to see this sub.


----------



## MatrixDweller

I have a Klipsch RW12d that pales in comparison to the PB13Ultra. I would move the Klipsch Sub to the side and let the PB13Ultra take center stage where it belongs. I would use the PB13Ultra to take care of all LFE and might experiment using the second sub for center or surround channel dedication.


----------



## Bob_99

If I somehow win (and the earth doesn't stop rotating), I would buy a second one to put in each corner.

Bob

One for the left replacing the PB12/Plus2:









And one for the right:


----------



## tonyvdb

I would put a new sub behind the large sofa that is on the left.








The one I have now is a bit underpowered for the size of the room so this would be an awesome upgrade.:jump:


----------



## Guest

I would put it in the left rear corner of my theater room. I would have to move one of my two SVS PB12-Plus/2s out of that corner and put it in the left front corner to match the other SVS PB12-Plus/2 in the right front corner. Then I would have to run another dedicated 20amp line so the three subs, 2 Onix Rocket RS1000s(350watt amps each for bass speakers), 1000watt kicker amp, and Outlaw 7700 could all pull enough power to dim the power grid in town.:unbelievable:


----------



## Scuba Diver

I would place it somewhere in my theater room where I can sit back and admire my prize. It would be the nicest speaker I own and I would use it as the foundation to any new system upgrades.


----------



## Fincave

Were I to qualify and win then it would occupy the space currently used by my Monolith. Would probably have to give the Monolith to a needy cause.


----------



## suniil

I've got a good tip from your pic, thanks  I've to replace my dual PC+ with an PB13 ultra and need to put a phone & flower pot on top without scratching



mojomike said:


> As you can see here, I have a PB13 Ultra end table. If I won a second one, it would go on the other side of the couch.


----------



## eugovector

suniil said:


> I've got a good tip from your pic, thanks  I've to replace my dual PC+ with an PB13 ultra and need to put a phone & flower pot on top without scratching


Careful, Blackhawk Down will throw your beer on the floor.


----------



## avaserfi

If I win the sub I will probably change my second bedroom into a dedicated room especially with my current speaker build going on (design phase). It really depends what WAF lets me get away with!


----------



## azgreenb

Right now, it will fit nicely in our living room. (~2800 cubic feet) However, after seeing some of the pics above, I think the basement is in need of finishing. Wow, some of those setups are quite impressive. Then I guess I'll need a Flat panel or projector, and then I'll need...well the list is infinite.


----------



## jr1414

I'm thinking I could replace the PB-12 Plus/2 I haven't even picked up yet in the corner of my living room. Maybe find the Plus/2 a home in the rear of the room to even FR. Either that or I'll have one buttkicking bedroom sub. But then again, this only happens if I win this contest or the lottery so.... 

Actually hoping to pick up a PB13 Ultra in about 6 months or so when the money comes.


----------



## jerome

I would try to hide my new SVS sub behind one of my front speaker or behind my sofa, depending of where it sounds best.

But what am I saying, you don't want to hide one of those !!! :yay:


----------



## allredp

I would move my +/2 from the front R corner in next to the front R Dahlquist QX10 and place the PB13U beauty opposite of the front L monitor. Can't decide if I'd put them both inside the mains, or just outside--probably outside. 

Decisions, decisions...

BTW, I was privileged to hear Ed Mullen's dual +/2 ultras in that configuration last summer and am still shaking my head about it!!! :unbelievable:

I can't help but wish and wish and wish to win this bad boy!

Thanks to the Shack and SVS for making this and other dreams possible... :clap:


----------



## Guest

I would probably put the Ultra 13 in the corner of my room and then experiment in different locations until its dialed in. Or maybe on each side of my HP6580n DLP HDTV. 

By the way, with my PB12+2 turned up a taste my neighbor knocking on our door said surprisingly that he had thought that lightning and thunder had hit our house.

jtmj:
whew:


----------



## bgilly

I would put the new Ultra in the spot behind my TV where my current sub is. After much testing and moving of things this seems to be the spot that is the flattest is FR and best in terms of SPL too.

I can't post a picture because my files are too large.

But trust me....the new ULTRA would have a great home here, and it would have a user who contributes to this forum and helping others!!!!:yay:


----------



## odonata

After what seems like decades of doing home improvement projects that were classified as "priority" by the wife, I am poised to finally finish the home theater in our basement as planned next Spring. I currently have not finalized my selection of speakers for the project but after recently reading a very favorable review I have been seriously considering purchasing SVS. Either the PB12-Ultra or PC-Ultra would be a wonderful starting point.
After I have finished the 14' x 20'-6" room and installed the necessary acoustic treatments, I would then consider subwoofer placement based on the two critical considerations: interference and resonance. My selection of location would be based on an analysis of room dimensions and acoustics as I would seek to maximize in-phase reflection while minimizing the out-of-phase. Likewise, I would seek to excite room resonance which means that I would probably place it in the corner of the room to the left of and slightly behind the mains. At any rate, the final placement of the sub would depend on repeated listening and experimentation. Of course this all would be affected if I purchased a second PB13-Ultra/PC-Ultra, as I suspect I might.


----------



## jwhite8086

I will get rid of my pb10 and put the pb13 in the front left corner


----------



## warpdrive

Right now I have my current sub BEHIND my couch which is twelve feet from my screen which is where I'd try the PB13 first. My room is about 18 feet long. If I had this PB13, I'd have to move everything to accomodate it since my equipment rack is also beside the sub.


----------



## hemrie

I would put it in the right rear corner of my viewing room, replacing the aging Infinity HPS1000 sub.:yay:


----------



## mazersteven

This is my PB12-Plus/2 where it is positioned right now. 










For a better perspective of the room it's in. 



















And I have a lot of area to fill. With openings to the dining room, kitchen, main entrance, and walkways. :unbelievable: 



















So winning the PB13-Ultra would be awesome, and the sub would be put to good use. :hsd:


----------



## mrstampe

I'd put the PB13-Ultra in the heart of my home theater / living room. I think our neighborhood movie nights would be a whole lot better attended with that puppy doing CPR on you while watching a good action flick!! :hsd:


----------



## Warpdrv

I would love to win this sub, adding it to my collection, I would probably have to put it in my bedroom, 1700^3, where my Plus will be going for my MTS-01 setup. Either that, Or I would have to buy a second one and put it in my great room... to replace my Dual Plus/2's... hmmmm 

Shake baby Shake







Boom Baby Boom


----------



## drdoan

Where's the TV? Dennis (what a beautiful room!)


----------



## MrPorterhouse

jwhite8086 said:


> I will get rid of my pb10 and put the pb13 in the front left corner


I also have a PB10 in the front left of my room, but if I win I'm not getting rid of my PB10, but rather moving it. Also, I'm in the process of selling my house in Cleveland to buy/build a new one in NW Indiana. I'll have to build my entire house around my PB13 Ultra.


----------



## SteveB

I think I qualify and if I were chosen I would put that PB-13 in between the chair I sit in and the sofa the girlfriend falls asleep on while I watch a movie. Maybe with this one she couldn't fall asleep?


----------



## daniel

In my 27 X 17 X 13 listening room. Probably close to my current loudspeaker on the longer wall.


----------



## Funkmonkey

I should move out of the apartment that we live in now, and buy a house to have space for that monster. But I am sure I could find somewhere to put it if I won it :devil: 
Deep Bass end-table anybody?


----------



## Ilkka

To the best possible place in my room of course. Surprisingly that is not the place which gives me the most room gain, but instead the one that gives me around 6-8 dB less room gain in 15-70 Hz. The accuracy of the bass is instead much better there.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Terrible picture, but my PB-13 will go into the corner my Tempest is currently in if it will fit there. Then I can play around with placement of the Tempest, probably putting it over on the right side or in behind the couch where there's lots of room. If it won't fit there, then it will go on the right side for sure, because I want that baby on display. I may even pass the Tempest on to a sub-lacking friend for his HT.


----------



## coffeeman

Mine would go right where my plus/2 is. To the left of my left main speaker, corner loaded. My plus/2 would probably have to go in the rear of the room. Always wanted to try out some bass from behind.


----------



## Guest

I don't qualify based on post and threads. I just don't have much to talk about, but I will post where I would put my PC13 Ultra.










Already have the PB13 on the right and the little HSU VTF-2(upgraded) on the left behind the red chair. It helps even out the FR in my open design. While I would like to put another PB13 based on looks, the true fact is that I just don't have the room. A PC13 however would fit right nice in the corner.

Place where PC13 Ultra would fit very nicely.









I love my PB13 so adding a second PC13 should make the ceiling cave in. :flex:

Bill3508


----------



## conchyjoe7

I'd put it right outside my front left speaker...just across from the one I will purchase that will go just outside my front right speaker...hehe...I NEED these subs!!!
Cheers,
Konky.


----------

